# What movie did you just watch?



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont know if there is already a thread for this.. either way im making a new one. Movies always help me with DP/DR.. they really distract me and they bring out the different emotions in me making me feel more human. So just post the last movie you watched and what you thought about it.

I just watched "Leon" (1994) with Jean Reno & Natalie Portman.. Awesome movie that has everything Acion/Comedy/True love/Drama/Corruption

Its about a hitman that witnesses a little girls family getting murdered and he is forced to take the little girl into his life. He teaches her about his way of life, and she teaches him about her way of life. Its a very well written movie and I recommend it to all of you.

9/10


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah the professional. That was a good movie. I just watched 17 Again and it wasn't that great to me. They made it out to be way better than it actually is when they advertised it. I guess they have to, to get ya to watch it though lol. I wouldn't recommend that movie to anyone. Oh and movies help me as well, jordan. I am a movie fanatic now days.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Last thing i watched...BBC documentary on the dead sea scrolls. Twas alright. Before that, rewatched Blade runner. Must have seen it 50-60 times by now...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Duplex. Hilarious movie.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

yah crystal.. im a natural fiend for movies now also haha!

I thought Blade Runner was pretty good. I will have to check out "duplex"

I watched the first 'Death Wish" (1974) with Charles Bronson last night.. its a great movie and series (there are 5 movies)

If you havent watched it, its about a man whos family gets murdered and he decides to become a Vigilante, and clean up the streets himself. Its a movie pretty much about revenge, and a good one at that.

check it out if you havent seen it.
8/10


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Never seen "death wish" i'll have to check it out. I watched "Matchstick men" last night and I loved it. The main guy in the movie suffers from OCD and he is a con man. When a long lost daughter from his past comes into his life it changes everything for him. It was funny, sad and the ocd he suffers makes me feel a little normal lol I think it's worth at least one watch.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda... my new favorite movie!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Fight Club :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

It's not a movie but I just watched the Iron Chef, great show if you like watching 2 japanese men cooking off.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Shrink*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1247692/










Watched this today, Since I was feeling very bad I didnt enjoy it much, but it was a good movie.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Awake. That movie was intense, especially when I saw it in the theater. It's about this guy that goes under for surgery but they don't give him enough of the anesthetic so he can feel and hear the whole process of the whole open heart surgery operation but he cannot speak or move his body :shock: . Everybody in the theater was very uncomfortable from it, you could just feel it in the room lol. There's more to it than that but I won't give it away.

and I just watched Hitch. Nice and light fun. Will Smith is always good.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Tormented*










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1100053/

Storyline: A bullied teenager comes back from the dead to take revenge on his classmates.

It was pretty bad. The actors did not do the good job I have come to expect from british actors, the script was...boring, and the gory special effects were sub-par. Hopefully someone learns a lesson about bullying from watching this film, but there are far better movies on that subject out there. Like the brilliant "Bang Bang You?re Dead" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0288439/


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

adventureland

good movie, felt good watching it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah Adventureland was really good.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

just recently watched

terminator 4 - good/action scenes..shit getting blown up
role models - good/funny/geeky/feel good
the hangover - soo funny, like from start to finish, alan guy in it, is hilarious
blindness = not that good, after reading book first, even if i didnt, pretty shit film id say.
the science of sleep = quite good, about a guy mixing reality with fantasy too much
into the wild = good and moving


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have seen everyone of those except The Science of Sleep, Which I should, and I agree on all but your summary of T4, maybe I?m just a Terminator-geek, but for me it was majorly philosophical and a worthy entry to the series. Not as good as Terminator 2 ofcourse, but few films are.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yeh science of sleep is worth a watch dude. took me two watches to getn a full understanding of it.

terminator series, i enjoyed T1 and T2(best one-your correct), didnt really bother with T3(seen snippets, but never watched it all),T4 was good on the level i took it for, some unbelievable stunts that would be awesome if possible in real life. and lots of blowing up shit.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, and Into The Wild is in my top3 best movies of all time.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe you didnt watch the series "Terminator : The Sarah Connor Chronicles" it kindof makes T4 more relevant. Like I got goosebumps when they even mentioned Kyle Reese.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

NO FATE BUT WHAT WE MAKE


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

nope didnt watch the chronicles...should i have?
how many episodes are there of it, and i may try catch up?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadly it got canceled after season 2. It was really good. To my recalling the best show that was on TV at the time.

Season1 had 9 episodes, season2 had 22. All is availiable on dvd/bluray, and ofcourse the interwebs.

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0851851/


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

il keep an eye out for it.
shame it got canceled if it was soo good.

what other films would you recomend?
i always get stuck thinking what films to watch next.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Half Baked, Roger Dodger, Pineapple Express, The Last House On The Left (both the remake and the 1972 original), Eden Lake, Mulholland Drive, Life As A House, Lymelife, Rambo (the first and the latest), Taken : Harder Extended Cut, Death Sentence, Dazed And Confused, Bang Bang You?re Dead, Ginger Snaps.

There?s a few varied ones.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

nice one, thanks.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

just watched the cable guy, and i gotta say i didnt like it when i saw it ten years ago. but now that i have watched it again. its frickan hilarious.. Jim Carrey plays that role sooooo well. if you havent seen it in years i suggest a rewatch.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I know its not a movie but I?m watching the pilot-episode of "Flashforward" right now and it is BLOWING MY MIND. BLOWING MY MIND I TELL YOU.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I watched "Shrink" last night and I really didn't enjoy it all that well. It was just too depressing for me. The plot and just the way it was made left me feeling shitty. I guess I just cant get into the dramatic, depressed movies. I tried watching "Prozac nation" once and I started to get as depressed as the main character just from watching. I do love dramas but those 2 movies just didn't sit well with me.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I watched Swedish one - "L?t den r?tte komma in" (Let the Right one in), with big help from my father - unlike me he speaks Swedish perfectly.
that movie was nuts, I really enjoyed it. :twisted:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

_Flash of Genius_, great film.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Shaolin Soccer*










Trailer: 




Incredibally crazy and funny. Some of the stuff... You wont believe your eyes and ears. The Trailer really does not give an accurate description of what the movie is like or do the movie justice, it?s much better and more slapstick than what is promised in the trailer.

Do NOT get the new Miramax US DVD if you intend to watch this. It?s heavily cut and badly dubbed to english, destroying the movie.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

zombieland.

i really liked it. great all around movie. very funny.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Paranormal Activity*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179904/

Maybe the best horrormovie I have ever seen. I was completely destroyed after watching it. Infact it made my DPD worse. I watched it yesterday and I still feel bad from watching it. If it gets shown in more theatres it could very well be our generations "The Exorcist". I watch alot of movies and no horrormovie has effected me like this one. Rumor has it Steven Spielberg thought it was so scary that he walked out. He also thinks the movie is cursed. Incidently, Steven Spielberg was the one that suggested the change of the original ending to the ending that is shown in cinemas. Apparently the theatrical ending is even more disturbing, I saw the original ending and I cant imagine how the theatrical ending can be any more disturbing. Just thinking about the movie gives me chills. MASTERPIECE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

No way! You've got to be kidding me. I've waited all my life for a movie equivalent to the Exorcist.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh Dear God. The Exorcist made me certain my bed was moving for a week. A friend of mine and I got in underage and saw it in a theatre. We were so freaked out we couldn't sleep or eat for two days. If this Paranormal film is that scary -- no way. Worse DP? Nope.

I really enjoyed The Soloist on DVD. Just a simple, true story, and I love music (and classical) music. The acting was amazing all around. Really enjoyed it. And it's been a while since I've been really happy with a film. Really locked into it.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i may or may not have a link to watch the paranormal vid online at a good quality. :wink: 
i may or may not have watched 30 mins of it last night, and thought some of it was pretty scary, then awoke to the sound of screaming, and thought i better leave it til tonight.

although after what inzom said, im a bit scared too haha


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I recommend watching it in the cinema to support it (if not only to tell me how the theatrical ending differs from the other ending, I will go when/if it comes to Sweden, if I feel I can handle it) but here are some lines of text if you wanna go searching for it.

*Paranormal Activity DVDSCR XVID - IMAGiNE*
*Paranormal.Activity.2007.LIMITED.DVDSCR.XViD-BLUR*
*Paranormal Activity DVDSCR XviD-FUSiON*


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Just watching that poster gives me goosebumps, I sh?t you not.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Nightmares are Guaranteed


Perfect, I've been looking everywhere for guaranteed nightmares!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You have a point Kenny, this is definately not a movie for sensitive people and/or people with conditions similar to ours. Normally I would say "it?s just a movie" but this is POWERFUL filmmaking.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The sufferer in me regrets subjecting myself to it but the film-geek part of me is extatic.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Alright, I think I have hyped this film enough now.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

didnt find it to be THAT scary. although if i seen it at the pics, i reckon i would shit brix lol.


----------



## Constantine (Apr 8, 2009)

Paranormal activity is mostly hype driven. I can't say I didn't enjoy watching it, but once you see the pattern of what's happening it just becomes so obvious. They go to sleep ..... something happens, they wake up, watch the events, discuss/argue, go to sleep, something happens.... The footage is fastwarded and then every time something is about to happen it's slowed down, not leaving any room for suspense. I wouldn't watch it again. If anyone is interested I have a DVD quality DivX link, but the ending is slightly different to the version in theatres.

I watched "Moon" today thought that was a much better film: youtube.com/watch?v=twuScTcDP_Q , the trailer is purposely misleading, don't get put off by what it suggests. (I have a link for this too)


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

As weird as this may seem..

Toy story 1&2 (the 3d double feature ;D)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Why would watching the Toy Story movies be weird. computeranimated movies are great. One of my favs is "Over The Hedge". I recently saw "Up" aswell which was very good. Pixar really are incapable of making a bad movie. "The Ant Bully" is great aswell, but I dont think Pixar made that one.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Constantine: Im gonna watch a movie right now, it?s either gonna be Moon or 500 Days Of Summer. It?s probably gonna be both


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Why would watching the Toy Story movies be weird. computeranimated movies are great. One of my favs is "Over The Hedge". I recently saw "Up" aswell which was very good. Pixar really are incapable of making a bad movie. "The Ant Bully" is great aswell, but I dont think Pixar made that one.


 ah, Over The Hedge was amazing.
I haven't gotten to seeing Up yet, though. 
Animated movies make me smile.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah. "Monster House" is a good one aswell. I think it was called that.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0385880/

yup, thats the one.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Tuesdays with Morrie*

great movie, very human and inspirational


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Pandorum* http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1188729/










It was good. Especially the second half and the ending.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

THE CELL
my all time favorite movie.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

THE CELL is great indeed.

Just watched this:










It had suspense and good actors, and was interresting on a philosophical level, but it was very unpleasant. I need to start watching more comedies hehe... just been horror/thrillers mostly as of late.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*American Teen*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486259/










It is a documentary, but it obviously incorporates direction/editing/staging/scripting. Nevertheless it is an interesting and moving and good film that follows the lives of different people in an american highschool. It would be interresting to hear the opinions on how this film reflects highschool from you americans on the forum, because while there is joy and soundness depicted in the film it also depicts a school and community that is troubled to say the least. I feel that this film has tought me more about what is good about america and americans, but has also confirmed what I think is bad. As a swede it makes me jealous of the sense of community that most towns seem to have, something that we to different extents lack here in Sweden. I dont like to generalize but we can very introverted and people dont even say hello to eachother on the streets anymore. Although I am trying to fight this trend by often saying something along the lines of "Good Day!" or "Hello" while sometimes nodding, especially to senior citizens because I think they deserve much more respect than what they get and because they remember a time when people greeted eachother and treated eachother with said respect.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

The last movie I watched was Orphan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

The Cell - one of my all-time faves as well


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It was actually very good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815236/


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

The Man From Earth.

Here is the trailer:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The film in the post above is AWESOME.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Last few movies I watched are Hot Tub Time Machine (awesome), Green Zone (great), Numb (great), Kick-Ass (great) and the documentary film Collapse (truth, but gave me some additional anxiety).


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I watched "Weird Science" last night.

What a funny movie


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

S O L A R I S said:


>


I never heard of this movie yet.


----------



## kukutininkas (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0795439/

NUMB - movie about dp


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hoot said:


> Last few movies I watched are Hot Tub Time Machine (awesome), Green Zone (great), Numb (great), Kick-Ass (great) and the documentary film Collapse (truth, but gave me some additional anxiety).


Those are most of the films I´ve watched recently haha. And I agree with you on all of them except HTTM, it was funny but not awesome.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Permanent Vacation

this is from right at the start:
"[..]To me, those people I've known are like a series of rooms, just like all the places where I've spent time.
You walk in for the first time curious about this new room - the lamp, TV, whatever.
And then, after a while,the newness is gone, completely. And then there's this kind of dread, kind of creeping dread. You probably don't even know what I'm talking about.
But anyway I guess the point of all this is that after a while, something tells you, some voice speaks to you, and that's it. Time to split. Go someplace else. People are going to be basically the same. Maybe use some different kind of refrigerator or toilet or something. But this thing tells you, and you have to start to drift. You may not even want to go, but things will inform you. So here I am now in a place where I don't even understand their language. But, you know, strangers are still always just strangers.
And the story, this part of the story, well, it's how I got from there to here.
Or maybe I should say from here to here.[..]"

It was a rather Jim Jarmusch weekend








Stranger than Paradise & Down by Law are cool too.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lower Learning.lol


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Hypercube










"Cube" features six strangers in prison-camp uniforms who wake up one day trapped in an enormous maze of cubes filled with lethal boobytraps. No one remembers how they got there, but to get out alive this ragtag band must pool their skills to bypass the traps.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope you watched the first one before, because it is insanely much better than the second one.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*The Fourth Kind*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1220198/










It was really scary and entertaining. Not necessarily a great film but still, scary.


----------



## dylan44444 (Jun 15, 2010)

Running with Scissors. The movie's great, but the book is SO much better.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I hope you watched the first one before, because it is insanely much better than the second one.


If you were talking to me, yeah I did watch the first one and I loved it, but this one fucked up my mind way more.. the other one was mostly about killing and panic, this was sort of an existential thing


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

INCEPTION FTW!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Snabba Cash*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1291652/










It was very very good. One of the best films I have seen recently. And that is saying something being a swedish film since we dont really make alot of great films these days, apart for some very good exceptions like "Let the right one in", The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo","Falkenberg Farewell", "Burrowing", to name a few. This is very much a character study film, but it works on many levels. You could go in and watch this as an action movie and probably have a decent enough time. But the real payoff is in the writing and the characters, not to mention the excellent photography and production.

I was really pleasantly surprised since this film had been very very hyped.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*The Yes Men Fix the World*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1352852/










It wasnt the latest movie I watched but I watched this recently and it really deserves mention. It is probably one of the best films I have seen. You can purchase it wherever, but recently they released an uncensored version for legal distribution on the internet @ http://vodo.net/yesmen which is awesome. Check out that link for more information on the film.

On an unrelated note, I am high as balls on benzos right now and it is amazing.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://fflick.com just launched. Awesomeness.

Follow me on Twitter, I recently deleted my Facebook account and intend on using Twitter more. [twitter]Inzomn[/twitter]


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Just watched "Raising Arizona" I love this movie


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Eraserhead.
The Other Half said I reminded him of the main man. Charming









Chicken Dinner scene: 



They're artifical and small, but they're new..


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

get into it


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That was a good film if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)




----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

one of my all time favorites.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Greenberg.... Yeah

Latest David Cross dvd


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

anime sucks


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> anime sucks


hahahaha yes it does


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually it does not. Some of the most amazing viewing experiences I've had have been animé. Mainly *Neon Genesis Evangelion* and *Black Lagoon*.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Spoiler alert.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Actually it does not. Some of the most amazing viewing experiences I've had have been animé.


Second that.
How about Ghost in the Shell or Akira? 
Amazing cinematography for one.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

The Seventh Seal


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy crap I better not post anything here anymore since I'm getting negative rep for hell knows what


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Spoilers are a big no no in film threads


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

dylan44444 said:


> Running with Scissors. The movie's great, but the book is SO much better.


Yeah. Embarrassing to read that one in public








Why is the scary stranger with the book laughing like a loon?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Spoilers are a big no no in film threads


I'm sorry but I have no idea of what a spoiler is :S must be something horrible though to get negative rep


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Nvm I see what you meant now, wasn't my intention though, so I'll remove it


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Just watched Inception. I can now understand why people said it's not good for people with DP lol. It made my DP/DR a little worse but I'm sure it will pass soon. This movie is crazy! How the hell did he think of all of this??


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

One of the best films I've seen in a long time. Life affirming, honest, human, beautifully shot and directed and with a sparse but excellent soundtrack.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Devil


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

don't judge. It was actually a ... really .. good ... movie ....

D:


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

Watching 'Let the Right One In' in preparation for 'Let Me In."
So refreshing to see vampires that don't sparkle....


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

so fucking amazing


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That is one of my all time favourites *Sonnl* and I see that you like "Sunshine" aswell. You have good taste in movies


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow. This is definately a film for all ages. It was AH-MAZING. I consider this film essential viewing, if everyone embraced this film the world would be a better place. This is art.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I sort of watched 12 Rounds. I was on the computer and doing things. It just didn't rope me in. Some movies like that I can really get into, but 12 Rounds was just BLEH. I honestly don't even know what happened in the movie, other than things blowing up and breaking.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah 12 Rounds wasnt that good, I barely remember it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

*The Social Network*


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

The Owls of Ga'Hoole, in IMAX 3d. And it was AWESOME!!!!! hehe.

Facebook.... facebook is trouble. facebook.. mmmmm....


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Great documentary about the origins and controversy of the first and true black metal scene in Norway. Fascinating how people can be so right and so wrong at the same time. Because whether or not you like me just listen to black metal because some bands are great and I agree with the anti-religion statements, or not, this is about politics and morals just as much as art. And this is where this film excels, interviewing practically everyone including Varg Vikernes from inside jail which he was sentenced to for one murder and three church burnings.

I absolutely do not agree with burning churches or murder. But if you have any interest in black metal or music subcultures or human subcultures for that matter, watch this film. It gives a true representation of the black metal scene,and goes beyond the tabloids and rumours directly to the source. I would say that this is the best documentary I've seen in a long time, but I have such bad memory that I cannot take that risk


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Secret of the Kells. Story was a little thin, but i loved the art.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Last of the mohicans


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

call me a goober but I love watching Disney movies :_


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

ohhh inzom, i have been trying to find it since months, but dont know where i could get this from ! 
did you already watch the troll hunter ?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Worst, movie, ever


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

AWAKE


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

The Assignment


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Wow. This is definately a film for all ages. It was AH-MAZING. I consider this film essential viewing, if everyone embraced this film the world would be a better place. This is art.


Totally! It has a really great message that we all can benefit from. Turning your inner demons into your guardian angels!


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Avatar


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

A Beautiful story.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## SherryGee (Dec 2, 2010)

Penelope


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


Oooh how was that? I really want to see it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

just watched, "Revenge of the bikini vampire girls".
Oh, and, "Phantasm" (of course)- beware the tall man...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Revsarah said:


> Oooh how was that? I really want to see it.


It was wayyyy good! I don't want to spoil anything







You'll love it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It was wayyyy good! I don't want to spoil anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. It was pretty good!


----------



## athelnstone (Jan 10, 2011)

I just watched movie Platoon and I like this movie.This is war and Army movie.This is best movie to see for soldiers.This is top hollywood movie.I like it's story and war fights.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

Watched Vital again, great film. It's about a man who has an accident and losses his memory. Spends most of the film walking around in a daze, everything seems unreal...

first 10 minutes...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## cipher (Jan 25, 2011)

The Butterfly Effect 2

The Social Network

Amityville


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I watched The Frighteners again. Like 3rd time since its release. I dont know, I just love that movie for some reason.

They showed Unstoppable on a flight I was on. It was perfect for a free in flight movie. Overall though its cool i guess. That type of movie comes out like once in a blue moon and its thrilling to watch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## jenyharward (Mar 28, 2011)

Final destination Part 4 is the movie I just finished watching. It is really bloodcurdling.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

*Videodrome*...this film effects me deeply every time I watch it. Very disturbing.





I also watched *To Live*, which was great, especially since i've been reading up on Chinese history lately. Follows one family as they struggle during WW2, the great leap forward, and the cultural revolution.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ibzaicg (Apr 17, 2012)

I watched "God must be crazy" last night. It is a very old movie, but worth watching.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow. I've never seen this thread before. The last movie I watched was Punisher War Zone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

I just watched Zombieland. Its a pretty good movie and you can watch it multiple times without getting tired of it.


----------

